
Matter: How Long Can We Live? The Limit Hasn’t Been Reached, Study Finds - ax00x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/28/science/human-age-limit.html
======
jeffreylees
I've always found this to be an interesting topic. See here for more:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYNADOHhVY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYNADOHhVY)
. The argument made there is basically that death (human aging, at any rate)
is a sort of condition, or disease, if you will, like any other, that could be
solved if we plied it with enough resources.

Maybe the real question is where on the scale the extension to life happens?
If we keep reaching adulthood, and then elderly, more inhibited lifestyles at
the same ages, just prolonging the elderly state via good medical practices,
that's one thing. But if we could slow aging in general to extend younger and
middle-aged sections of life, that'd be another thing altogether.

------
XalvinX
According to the Bible, well over 900 years.

~~~
cko
Well if you’re gonna go there, the Cakkavatti Sutta, DN 26, of the Theravada
tradition in Buddhism, says the upper limit is 80,000 years.

~~~
qarioz
80k is the average at that era like current era is averaged at 80. So if you
extrapolate it is around 100k.

